# Toyota Pickup EV Performance?



## hardym (Apr 2, 2008)

I've got a similar vehicle:

http://evalbum.austinev.org/1352

Have a 1KA zilla, and 24 T125 trojans, and a ADC 9", in a '91 toyota 2wd.

Speed is good on highway. Acceleration is ok 0-40, more like a pinto on the highway, but it keeps up with traffic.

Range does get to 40 miles, but that is about all there is. Suggested daily range between charges is only 20-30 mi if you want to prolong battery.

Amps is high. Amps may be less with 156V. If you can squeeze 156V worth of T105's or T125 batteries, then do so. It'll be a very tight squeeze. Dont know if the added weight of 2 extra batteries will give any more range over 144V.

Lead is a good start, Lithium is where I'm going now. 
Mark.


----------



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

hardym said:


> I've got a similar vehicle:
> 
> http://evalbum.austinev.org/1352
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the reply. I've seen your Toyota EV before and its been an inspiration for me. Did you need to change any steering parts around to make clearance for the ADC 9" motor? The 4wd is slightly different but when I was building the front battery rack in my 2wd pickup, I measured for the 9" and was wondering if the motor will clear all the steering parts.

Did you need to beef up the torsion bars? Does the transmission have a clutch? How are the batteries holding up? What kind of amps are you pulling for 30, 50, 70 mph?


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a '94 2wd Toyota with 120 volts of T125's. I don't know the top speed (guessing around 60 or so but have never tried to be honest.) I've driven 35 miles or w/o charging but mostly at 40-45 mph. There's lots of rolling hills around here so it's hard to state amp draw with any accuracy but 75 battery amps seems to give 30-40 mph, depending on terrain. With a 144 volt system you'd obviously draw less. I try to baby the batteries and not draw more than 200 even on steep hills (which sometimes slows me down to 30 mph around here.)

I'm using a 9" ADC/clutchless which fits okay but there's not a ton of room. The front of the motor clears steering/suspension components by 1/2" or so. I only put 4 batteries up front (with stock suspension) with 16 out back between frame rails. That was challenging as it's a short-bed. I'm using air bags with stock leaf springs which works well.


----------

